# 50% off ircam tools verb session ends tonight dec 12. order now.



## Peter Alexander (Nov 4, 2013)

If you're looking for a great algorithmic reverb at a very reasonable price, Verb Session, as featured in Visual Orchestration 2, is now on sale at roughly 50% off until Wednesday 3PM EST. Was $209.00, now $104.50. Save $104.50!
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/VERB-SESSION-v3---The-Ultimate-Session-Reverberation-Processor-%28VERB-Lite-Edition%29__AS-VERBSESV3.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... SESV3.aspx)

*Exclusive! Alexander Publishing customers now get e-mailed 10 new presets for Verb Session:*

Dear Abbey
The Lesser Abbey
Prague-ish
Cellowood Lights
Foxxy
Bab's Place
Marlena's Town
A Garage
A Garage 2
Vienna Chocolate Hall

With HEar, you can check your mix through your headphones. Normally $69, now $35 through Wednesday at 3PM EDT.
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/HEar-v3---Binaural-Encoding-Tool__AS-IRCAM-HEar.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... -HEar.aspx)

Both plugins are now 64bit native. Don't wait! Act now to get these great prices. iLok key required.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: Hurry! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar. Ends Wednesday at 3PM EST*

Just checked - Verb Session comes with 52 presets including a range of studios and spaces.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Hurry! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar. Ends Wednesday at 3PM EST*

Peter , 

How do you think Ircam Verb Session compares to the likes of Arts Acoustic Reverb or the Valhalla reverbs? I couldn't find a list of the studios and spaces mentioned, however , I do like the layout and it looks very easy to use. Is there anything unique or special about it that we should know?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: Hurry! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar. Ends Wednesday at 3PM EST*



paulmatthew @ Tue Nov 05 said:


> Peter ,
> 
> How do you think Ircam Verb Session compares to the likes of Arts Acoustic Reverb or the Valhalla reverbs? I couldn't find a list of the studios and spaces mentioned, however , I do like the layout and it looks very easy to use. Is there anything unique or special about it that we should know?




I don't have Valhalla. Verb Session was featured in Visual Orchestration 2. To my hearing, Verb Session has a brighter clearer sound than Arts Acoustic. As I showed in VO2, it's the easiest to learn.

The secret of getting a good sound out of it (in my opinion) is recognizing that rooms are built in m3, cubic meters. The lenth of the reverb tail is set with Decay. Gain (volume) is available for both the tail and early reflections 

So to set a room size for a major recording studio, you'd look up the dimensions for Length x Height x Width and convert the answer to cubic meters. All this takes about 2 minutes! Then key in the number. If the studio leaves out height, estimate starting at 20 feet. Or if they show a piano in the picture estimate by how many pianos on end to reach the ceillng. 

Many studios tell you the reverb time in their specs. Abbey Road Studio 1 for example is 2.0. So there's your decay.

From here, Verb Session gives you a starting delay in ms. 

For a starting point, try working with Vienna Concert Hall and Warehouse.

HTH

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Hurry! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar. Ends Wednesday at 5PM EST*

Folks! Thank you for your orders!

To get your order processed more quickly, as posted on the order page, please include your iLok ID in the comments block!

Thank you!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Extended! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar. Ends...?*

Per the USA distributor, the sale is still going. I don't have an end date. Listed below are the presets for verb session:

Studio 1, Studio 2, Studio 3, Wood floor living room, Bathroom, Small Toilet, Drum Room, In a Pipe, Inside the Well, Marble Room, Stone Corridor, Small Narrow Hall, Small expanded Hall, Small Smooth expanded Hall, Small Perc Hall, Small Damp Hall, Small expanded Damp Hall, Small Vocal Hall 1, Small Vocal Hall 2, Medium Hall, Medium Deep Hall, Medium Vocal Hall 1, Medium Vocal Hall 2, Large Hall, Vienna Concert Hall, Parking far, Big Warehouse, Indoor Stadium, Cathedral, Caverna, Football Stadium, Outdoor medium square, Outdoor large square, Deep Ambiente, Explosion, Granular Room, Hidden in a box, Inside the mirror, Space Drone, Plates, Spring, 80' Classic Chord, Double Voice, Dub Percussion, Jazz Hammond, Kik electronic, Pad Bright, Piano Concert, Smooth Hi-Hats, Snare Electronic, Synth

http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Products/VERB-SESSION-v3---The-Ultimate-Session-Reverberation-Processor-%28VERB-Lite-Edition%29__AS-VERBSESV3.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Prod ... SESV3.aspx)


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Extended! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar. Ends...?*

So I gave the demo a try and ended up purchasing anyway. I compared it to similar rooms and settings with QL Spaces(convo) and Valhalla Room reverbs . I was pleasantly surprised by the sound Verb Session brings. It really gives the strings and brasses i tried a true hollywood film sound. I will still swear by Valhalla Room verb for Choir work and Spaces for pianos , but I think Verb Session is now one of my first choices when it comes to adding reverb for strings , brass and woodwinds. You can't go wrong with buying this at it's current price !


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Extended! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar. Ends...?*

Sale still going!


----------



## fbuerger (Nov 9, 2013)

Is the "old" iLock key ok for this? Or do i need the new version 2?

Thanks for any answer

Frank


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 9, 2013)

fbuerger @ Sat Nov 09 said:


> Is the "old" iLock key ok for this? Or do i need the new version 2?
> 
> Thanks for any answer
> 
> Frank



"old" is good!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: Extended! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*

*Exclusive!* Those who have bought and buy Verb Session from Alexander Publishing are getting e-mailed early next week, 7 new presets we tested that reflect the approximate dimensions of rooms where both film scores and sample libraries have been recorded. 

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/VERB-SESSION-v3---The-Ultimate-Session-Reverberation-Processor-%28VERB-Lite-Edition%29__AS-VERBSESV3.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... SESV3.aspx)

*The Presets*
_Dear Abbey
The Lesser Abbey
Prague-ish
Cellowood Lights
Foxxy
Bab's Place
Marlena's Town
A Garage
A Garage 2_


----------



## YoungCee (Nov 9, 2013)

Would love to buy this i tried the demo but for some reason it would not load in studio one. 
any tips on how to fix it?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 10, 2013)

YoungCee @ Sat Nov 09 said:


> Would love to buy this i tried the demo but for some reason it would not load in studio one.
> any tips on how to fix it?



How did you try the demo?

You also didn't report the kind of system you have, OS, etc. You've given no information by which to help you.

More info, please. Meanwhile, I wrote PreSonus on your behalf to test Verb Session in their Mac and PC versions.


----------



## YoungCee (Nov 10, 2013)

I tried it from the Flux website, and thanks for reaching out to preSonus. I use studio one v2.6 on windows 7 64bit system. 
here is the issue S1 gave me. 

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: Studio One.exe
Application Version: 2.6.0.24200
Application Timestamp: 521dd0b8
Fault Module Name: VerbSessionV3.dll
Fault Module Version: 3.1.2.31076
 Fault Module Timestamp: 5272a19e
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 000000000070ddb9
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 5c38
Additional Information 2: 5c38ddc428807590806366ed9f5d308e
Additional Information 3: bed5
Additional Information 4: bed5f1a3282e5cb354ce3febfcaf5151


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 10, 2013)

YoungCee @ Sun Nov 10 said:


> I tried it from the Flux website, and thanks for reaching out to preSonus. I use studio one v2.6 on windows 7 64bit system.
> here is the issue S1 gave me.
> 
> Problem signature:
> ...



Well, this is something you should file as a ticket with PreSonus. I wrote them already for you. But since I'm not registered as a user, they may not respond. 

Rather than guess, send this to PreSonus.

I also wrote the USA distributor and asked him to be in touch with PreSonus to get them a review copy.

The thing is Rayshaun, when I went to the PreSonus site, I couldn't find any information regarding compatibility with AAX, AU, VST, etc. 

I wish I could tell you more, but I have put the wheels in motion.

Thanks.

PA


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*

Still goin', still some time!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*

Young Cee - I did not hear back yet from Pre Sonus. I'll try again today.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 12, 2013)

Peter, did you open my both links and compare? Very interesting.... .


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*

What links?


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*



Peter Alexander @ Tue Nov 12 said:


> What links?



Oh I am sorry, Peter, wrong thread... .  (In my head I was in the "Save money Tip" thread....)
Excuse me, please.


----------



## peksi (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*

Thanks for the discount! Love to try out with a new reverb.

Question(s): I have 2 different downloads, "Ircam Verb Session v3 3.1.2" and "VerbSession 1.3.8". Which one I install? Both? Which one first?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*



peksi @ Wed Nov 13 said:


> Thanks for the discount! Love to try out with a new reverb.
> 
> Question(s): I have 2 different downloads, "Ircam Verb Session v3 3.1.2" and "VerbSession 1.3.8". Which one I install? Both? Which one first?



At www.fluxhome.com THE download for Verb Session is Ircam Verb Session v3 3.1.2.

DELETE THE OTHER VERSION FROM YOUR SYSTEM (1.3.8).

V3 _only_.

Thank you for your order!

If you have further questions, please write [email protected]. We are on Eastern Time. So please allow us time to answer.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*

Rayshaun - I heard back from Jim Mack, President of PreSonus. We're setting them up next week with two NFRs and I've forwarded them the crash report you posted here.


----------



## YoungCee (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*

Thanks a lot  looking forward to picking this up once the studio one issue is fixed! In the meantime I wonder if any other users have had this issue!


----------



## soniceldorado (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*

Tested Ircam Verb session on Win 7 with Cubase 7.0.6 64 bit and have issues when loading the plugin:
I get an output burst on every channel I put it on (+100 db), only the level meters (no burst sound fortunately  fading to -inf after about 10 sec, one time I had to restart the computer to load it again.

Already contacted the distributor (audiowerk) here in europe.
They forwarded this issue to Flux already, hoping to resolve it asap.

otherwise I'm really impressed by the sound and will pick it up when it's stable enough on my pc!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*



YoungCee @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Thanks a lot  looking forward to picking this up once the studio one issue is fixed! In the meantime I wonder if any other users have had this issue!



I received a letter today that the German techs have written you with the immediate suggestion of updating to the current version.

The question you posed above is better put in the DAW forum for other Studio One users and to build community there.

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*



soniceldorado @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Tested Ircam Verb session on Win 7 with Cubase 7.0.6 64 bit and have issues when loading the plugin:
> I get an output burst on every channel I put it on (+100 db), only the level meters (no burst sound fortunately  fading to -inf after about 10 sec, one time I had to restart the computer to load it again.
> 
> Already contacted the distributor (audiowerk) here in europe.
> ...



You're talking about the demo version, right?


----------



## soniceldorado (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*

yes it's the demo version. I told them also about it, but it would be of course interesting if it's not an issue wiith the full version.


----------



## gaz (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*

I'm experiencing the same "audio burst" issue with the latest Mac version of Cubase. I have the full version purchased through Peter. Should I contact Flux directly regarding this?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*



gaz @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> I'm experiencing the same "audio burst" issue with the latest Mac version of Cubase. I have the full version purchased through Peter. Should I contact Flux directly regarding this?



Yes, and copy me on the email: [email protected]

*Please note:* this is a Cubase 7 issue *only*. No one else on any other software on Mac or PC has written in about this.

I'll write Ircam Sunday night.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: Still Going! 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar + 9 BONUS Pre-sets*

Sale is still going on. NFRs were sent to PreSonus (StudioOne).

I've not heard back about Cubase 7.

I have no issues reported with other programs. 

At 50% off going through dealers, this is _the deal_ even before Black Friday.
http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Sample-Libraries-and-Software/Audio-Plug-ins/IRCAM-TOOLS.aspx (http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Depa ... TOOLS.aspx)


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar. Cubase 7 Issues Resolved*

50% Off 64bit Native Verb Session and HEar.

*Cubase 7 Issue*
Writes Ircam/Flux: This problem have been fixed and is currently in beta testing.

If you were having issues with VerbSession and Cubase 7, PM me with your order number (even if you bought from someone else) and iLok ID, and I'll give you a link to download the current beta. Order # and iLok ID must be included.

*Studio One*
Per Ircam Flux, with Studio One 2.6.1, they could find no issues.

Save $104.50 while you can!
http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/VERB-SESSION-v3---The-Ultimate-Session-Reverberation-Processor-%28VERB-Lite-Edition%29__AS-VERBSESV3.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... SESV3.aspx)

*Please include iLok User ID when ordering.*


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar. Cubase 7 Issues Resolved*

Peter I'm having the same issue with Logic Pro X.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: 50% Off 64Bit Native Ircam Verb Session and HEar. Cubase 7 Issues Resolved*



Tone Deaf @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Peter I'm having the same issue with Logic Pro X.



From Flux:

Please tell registered customers to register and report AS DETAILED AS POSSIBLE in
our issue tracking system. The system is a direct input to the devs,
and it's polled several times a week, in best case daily, and followed
up be the devs.

http://gemini.fluxhome.com/


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: Verb Session Video Walk Through and Flute Demo; Still on Sale at 50% Off*

Here's a 5 minute walkthrough of Verb Session with short flute demo I just posted. It's still 50% off. Order from Alexander Publishing and you'll get an exclusive set of presets for scoring stages, a garage, and a hall.

http://youtu.be/BZYPJwxITB0

Enjoy!

*To Order*
http://tinyurl.com/ldkcgd5


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Ircam Tools Verb Session Video Walk Thru and Flute Demo; 50% Off*

Still goin'!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Ircam Tools Verb Session Video Walk Thru and Flute Demo; 50% Off*

I tried the demo a few weeks ago after watching the last couple of episode of VisiOrch 2. I have to say, it is one of the best reverbs I have played with. It has helped me blend CineBrass, BWW, and other libraries into my spitfire libs and it does an amazing job, by my ears at least, of doing it. Thanks again Peter!!


----------



## gaz (Dec 7, 2013)

*Re: Ircam Tools Verb Session Video Walk Thru and Flute Demo; 50% Off*

Just a heads up that I've been running the Beta version in Cubase, which looks to have solved the prior issue I had. This reverb sounds really lush and I'm really glad that I purchased it.


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Ircam Tools Verb Session Video Walk Thru and Flute Demo; 50% Off*

Love Verb Session! Got it about a year ago. 
I think I have not updated to the newest vesion yet, because mine is running fine in Cubase Studio 5.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 12, 2013)

I just got the letter from the distributor. If you want 50% off Verb Session and HEar, order must be in midnight tonight.

*To Order*
http://tinyurl.com/ldkcgd5

You *must* include your iLOK User ID in the Comments box during Checkout for Flux/Ircam to generate your license.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 12, 2013)

This really is a no brainer. VerbSession v3 is awesome. I'm so glad I picked it up last week. Thanks for the awesome deal!!


----------

